# Hello from McAllen, TX



## ncm_pkt (Sep 29, 2009)

My name is Nelson McPherson and I was initiated as an EA the 25th of August, 2009. I am almost ready to pass on to FC! I cannot wait. PROUD TO BE A MASON!!! and I hope to strengthen the brotherhood and make the members of Lodge #1110 proud! :sc:


----------



## HKTidwell (Sep 29, 2009)

Welcome to Masons of Texas.  The EA is the hardest degree after that it is all down hill in my opinion.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Sep 29, 2009)

Wonderful! It's an honor to have you here my Brother. Make yourself at home!


----------



## TCShelton (Sep 30, 2009)

Welcome aboard.  Congrats.:beer:


----------



## Bro. Kurt P.M. (Sep 30, 2009)

Welcome to the forums


----------



## ncm_pkt (Sep 30, 2009)

Thank you brothers. I will probably turn in my EA in a week  It's an honor to be aboard! :sc:


----------



## Gerald.Harris (Oct 2, 2009)

Welcome to the boards.... Enjoy your visits here.


----------



## Ben Rodriguez (Oct 2, 2009)

HKTidwell said:


> The EA is the hardest degree after that it is all down hill in my opinion.



I concur, I hear that all the time!

Welcome aboard brother, one thing I like to tell new prospects and brothers going through their degrees is: Listen well during the degree 

Regards,


----------



## jonesvilletexas (Oct 3, 2009)

Welcom to the forum my brother.


----------



## rhitland (Oct 6, 2009)

glad to have you


----------



## ncm_pkt (Oct 7, 2009)

Good news brothers! I'm happy to announce that I'll be recieving my FC this coming Monday


----------



## JTM (Oct 7, 2009)

welcome and hi


----------



## Gerald.Harris (Oct 7, 2009)

ncm_pkt said:


> My name is Nelson McPherson and I was initiated as an EA the 25th of August, 2009. I am almost ready to pass on to FC! I cannot wait. PROUD TO BE A MASON!!! and I hope to strengthen the brotherhood and make the members of Lodge #1110 proud! :sc:



 Welcome to our boards and to our fraternity. If you can maintain your present level of enthusiasm, I have no doubt that your presence and membership will strenghten our ranks. I suspect that your fellow brothers of # 1110 are already proud.


----------



## JTM (Oct 12, 2009)

welcome to the forums, feel free to post any questions you have


----------



## ncm_pkt (Oct 13, 2009)

I was passed to the 2nd degree last night brothers!!! I'm loving this life


----------



## Gerald.Harris (Oct 13, 2009)

ncm_pkt said:


> Good news brothers! I'm happy to announce that I'll be recieving my FC this coming Monday



 Congratulations on your advancement. Listen and learn my brother, this next degree is beautiful.


----------



## ncm_pkt (Oct 20, 2009)

Brothers! I'm excited to announce that I'll be going through the 3rd* on the 2nd of Nov!!


----------



## Gerald.Harris (Oct 21, 2009)

ncm_pkt said:


> Brothers! I'm excited to announce that I'll be going through the 3rd* on the 2nd of Nov!!



Congratulations !! I know that you have worked hard to get here and look forward to having another Brother Master Mason..


----------



## scottmh59 (Oct 21, 2009)

welcome


----------

